# PC users amused



## Adonsa (Nov 3, 2007)

Where I work, everything is Pee Cee only; no Macs, no Linux allowed on the property.  A hard core PC user finds it amusing that Mac Users (many Mac Users) have experienced the Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) upon upgrading to System Leopard.  He says that Mac users are "getting what they deserve!"
---


----------



## fryke (Nov 3, 2007)

Hm. Well: First it's not really what PC users call the "BSOD". A BSOD _can_ be seen on Leopard if you look at a networked PC. Its icon shows a BSOD. It depicts a crash.
Leopard's "blue screen", however, is a failure to load properly. Its cause is APE, an inherently destructive system-addon which claims to be "safe" every year, and its supporters claim that the use of most "haxies", as the little programmes that APE loads, are called, is "safe", too. Reality, however, shows that users of APE+haxies have far more crashes and problems updating/upgrading their operating system than users _without_ APE+haxies. Therefore it is highly recommended to tell unsanity.org to f**** off and stop claiming their product is anything near "safe".

Secondly: Could you please restrict yourself to, say, _one_ link in your signature instead of nine? I first thought you were one of those "register, spam, leave" guys when I looked at your thread.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 3, 2007)

When most Windows users speak regarding non-MS operating systems, they are usually uninformed.  So take anything Windows fanbois say with a huge heaping scoop of salt. 

All you have to say to them is "Vista."  Nuff said.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 4, 2007)

Mick the Tech (as opposed to Mick the Leg) is a frequent visitor to our pub. He works with PCs. 

When I mentioned to him last week that I owned an Apple computer his comment was "Aren't they a bit old these days?".

This confirms my belief that most PC owners don't know what they don't know.


----------



## fjdouse (Nov 19, 2007)

nixgeek said:


> When most Windows users speak regarding non-MS operating systems, they are usually uninformed.  So take anything Windows fanbois say with a huge heaping scoop of salt.
> 
> All you have to say to them is "Vista."  Nuff said.



LOL!  I agree mate, totally. I've had great fun showing my MacBook off to 'PC' users, every arguement they levelled was just blown away when booting up windows in Parallels (or Boot Camp). In fact, *I* am having great fun saying things like "see, a PC just CANT do that". Coherence in Parallels usually shuts up people, ha-ha-ha.  ..and having tried Vista, I can positively confirm it's horrid sludge-ware.

ah it's great in the land of Mac.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 19, 2007)

I find that the old style of Mac Evangelism is out of vogue. I just casually mention my Mac is passing conversations and never bring it up myself. Since my change of heard 3 years ago I have seen a great change in my circles. I since have help 3 new people from my network control shop. The purchasing department even came to me asking about OS X servers even though I deal with network devices only. The tide is most definitely turning toward Apple, it is not yet an avalanche but the tide is swinging back toward the Mac.

I feel the sales of David Pogue's Mac OS X Leopard: The Missing Manual will be a good benchmark when compared to the sales of his previous Missing Manual book.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 19, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> I find that the old style of Mac Evangelism is out of vogue. I just casually mention my Mac is passing conversations and never bring it up myself.


Fair enough. But it was old style evangelism that got me onto Macs in the first place (thank you Dr Pynsent).


----------



## elander (Nov 20, 2007)

fryke said:


> Leopard's "blue screen", however, is a failure to load properly. Its cause is APE, an inherently destructive system-addon which claims to be "safe" every year, and its supporters claim that the use of most "haxies", as the little programmes that APE loads, are called, is "safe", too. Reality, however, shows that users of APE+haxies have far more crashes and problems updating/upgrading their operating system than users _without_ APE+haxies. Therefore it is highly recommended to tell unsanity.org to f**** off and stop claiming their product is anything near "safe".




A bit categorical today are we? 
First: there are more reasons than APE that can cause Leopard not to load properly, and stay at the blue screen.

Second: I've been using haxies for years, and haven't had a single kernel panic or "crash" as you call it for the past two years. Period. Does that mean APE is perfect? No. Does your experience mean it doesn't have merit? No.

To each his own, if you don't like it, don't use it, but don't put everyone that does like and use it down like that. Manners.


----------



## The_LioN (Nov 20, 2007)

I upgraded to OS-X Leopard with no problem at all, installed 10.5.1 update this morning & checked the firewall was correctly set, just in case.

In fact it was the easiest upgrade Ive ever done, (although I dont use Unsanitys application enhancer)

Whilst I can honestly say I dont think Ive managed to perform an upgrade of Microsoft anything without some problem or other!

N


----------

